# Moving PM-1340GT



## OsiViper (Aug 17, 2021)

I was curious for those of you that have a 1340GT lathe or similar size how you moved it? 

I'm expecting mine sometime in September or October and trying to plan on how to get it where I need it. It'll be delivered and in a 2 car garage and my shop area is in the back part that used to be a 3rd car part of the garage. To get it in there it will have to go up a 2" raised lip in the concrete, as well as through a door. 

I am debating whether it might be easier to put it on the stand and then try to move it with it already on the stand using dollies or something, or try to place it on the stand in the workshop. What worries me if I put it on the stand and then move it, is it will be very top heavy and dangerous. If I roll it in on dollies and then place it on the stand in the workshop, I have a lot less room to maneuver the engine hoist around. Also I'm worried that the engine hoist might have a hard time lifting it since I only have a 1 ton hoist. I know physically it has the capacity to lift, but I can't extend the arm out past the 3/4 ton mark which will make it difficult due to lack of room.


----------



## parshal (Aug 17, 2021)

You might be able to get the driver to get it in the garage on the pallet jack. That’d be easiest.

Once you have the lathe on the stand I’ve been able to move mine using a few 1/2” aluminum rods under the stand and rolling it. Once in place use the jack screws to remove the rods.


----------



## Christianstark (Aug 17, 2021)

I am still fretting on how I am going to move mine down some 4' wide stone steps to my back entrance...


----------



## Tipton1965 (Aug 17, 2021)

I moved my 1340 lathe (still on the pallet) with a pallet jack at one end and my two ton floor jack w/wheels at the other.  Just pulled it around like it was nothing.  A Come-along will also pull that size lathe easily.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 17, 2021)

Christianstark said:


> I am still fretting on how I am going to move mine down some 4' wide stone steps to my back entrance...


Very thick plywood


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 17, 2021)

Here’s what I did on my Bolton, also did the same for my Samson. My space is limited so being mobile is important for me.



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/dscn1539-jpg.340257/
		




John


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 17, 2021)

I had a bit more to do to get mine into the basement.   









						Moving PM1340 Lathe
					

This album of images documents what I went through to move the new PM1340 metal lathe from the garage into my basement shop.  I did this entire process working alone, so I did lots of advanced planning. Click photo for details below the image.




					www.flickr.com


----------



## kb58 (Aug 17, 2021)

Between pipes and a heavy pry bar, you can get it where you need it. It wasn't cheap but can be used for many heavy duty applications. That one is nice because the "toe" is indexable, so it can be put anywhere needed.


----------



## xr650rRider (Aug 18, 2021)

I built a heavy duty dolly 3'x3' out of 2"x4" and 3/4" plywood, used good quality heavy duty polyurethane casters.  Initially made it square for PM-30MV mill but also used for PM-1340GT lathe and set the headstock end on it, was easy to roll crate around shop until I was ready to setup.  You could built one more sized for the lathe and put pneumatic tire casters on it and should be able to roll over uneven surfaces.


----------



## Jason812 (Aug 18, 2021)

I got furniture dollies and cut them down to match the end cabinets of the lathe.  Used a cherry picker to put it on the stand and rolled it into the room with help from my dad and brother.  Used plywood to get over the threshold.  Then used the anchor holes to put some all thread in to raise it off the dollies and lower down for the leveling feet to take over.  I did the same thing for the 833T.


----------

